

StreamServer: A stream server in your browser - Raynos
http://colingo.github.com/browser-stream-server/

======
izuzak
i think this is really cool! have you seen the recently announced
<http://browserver.org/>? it puts a http server in the browser using a proxy.

i've actually done the same things myself, only 2 years ago -- a HTTP server
and WebSocket server in the browser via a nodejs proxy server, see:
<https://github.com/izuzak/node-revhttpws>

